# Which Airline logo do you like ?



## Oasis-Bangkok

For Me


















^^
Northwest Airlines


















^^
Air new zealand









^^
Thai Airways









^^
Oasis Hong Kong Airlines

And you.....


----------



## Fern~Fern*

*I like the Aztec Warrior on AeroMexico's Tail!!!!*

*...and for me this one!!!!!*











*The rest of the Livery on a B777!!!!:banana:*


----------



## Andrew_za

I like the colours and design of the logo


----------



## niknak

Um...I don't know if they noticed, but the logo on this side points northeast not northwest lol


----------



## bOrN2BwILd

Oasis-Bangkok said:


> For Me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^
> Thai Airways
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^
> Oasis Hong Kong Airlines
> 
> And you.....



and for me...


----------



## Shezan

l think this 3D is about Airlines LOGOS..and not liveries :dunno:

BTW

my favourite Logo is that one:



:cheers:


----------



## siamu maharaj

Funny you should like Norwestern's logo. It points in the wrong direction. Plan stupid.


----------



## simcard

siamu maharaj said:


> Funny you should like Norwestern's logo. It points in the wrong direction. Plan stupid.


:nono:


----------



## jemurillo0705

AVIANCA colombia


----------



## wolflanz76

*Hi:*

this logo is of volaris airlines













:laugh:


----------



## dl3000

I like Delta's logo. They'll take over all the Northwest planes. By the way the northwest logo is only in that wrong direction on that side of the plane. On the other it is pointing correctly. Its that thing with planes like how flags are backwards on one side which you can see on the New Zealand and Northwest planes.


----------



## mhek

it just so happened that it is located at northeast but you can see it is also pointing at northwest.


----------



## Sky Harbor

Shezan said:


> l think this 3D is about Airlines LOGOS..and not liveries :dunno:
> 
> BTW
> 
> my favourite Logo is that one:
> 
> 
> 
> :cheers:


Air New Zealand's koru reminds me of both Thai's logo and the way bulan of Malaysia Airlines. For comparison:



















I also want to add though my three favorite airline logos (in no particular order):


----------



## Halawala




----------



## Skyprince

I like Etihad the most.

Qatar, Emirates, Air Asia and Singapore Airlines follow next.


----------



## icracked

My favorites are Garuda, Delta and Hawaiian


----------



## MikaGe




----------



## Manila-X

I just love the cultural influences in airline logos.


----------



## TEHR_IR

Iran Air


----------



## Sukkiri

MAT Macedonian


----------



## isaidso

*Porter Airlines*








http://www.shephard.co.uk/files/news/190x190/porter_tail.jpg


----------



## Fern~Fern*

*Have I've mentioned this was my favorite logo!!!!!*


----------



## isaidso

The KLM branding stands out and is successful in that regard.


----------



## ruifo




----------



## Iemand




----------



## Quall

Qantas


----------



## DZG




----------



## joxchiangmaithailand

FOR ME


----------



## joxchiangmaithailand




----------



## joxchiangmaithailand




----------



## joxchiangmaithailand




----------



## koresh

*Air India Centaur*











*Qantas*


*Air Canada*


*Hawaiian Air*



*Malaysian
*


*Cathay Pacific*



*Singapore Airlines*


*Virgin Atlantic*


*Air New Zealand*









*Philippine Airlines*


*Jetstar Australia*









*Ethiad Airways*


*China Airlines*


----------



## Micrav

joxchiangmaithailand said:


>


This is fresh and so good in the airline industry !


----------



## Nikkodemo

*My favorites:*


----------



## Iggis

l like:


































S7 Airlines (russian)

































One of my most favourite!!!


----------



## ddes

I love the new AirFrance logo with the red swoosh... Especially when you see it on printed or media ads, it has a certain level of class, style and evokes a very "classic" design like the former British Airways logo.


----------



## hrvat

*Croatia Airlines*


----------



## SVMI95

SBA Airlines from venezuela!:cheers: Our flag carrier


----------



## icracked

I think this thread is broken, its about what airline logo do you like not showing off the logos of airlines from your country...


----------



## Podgoricanin




----------

